# Operating Systems >  Steps for Restoring a Crashed XP

## RyanJames

Can someone give me some tips, points or steps that one can try or some online reference for restoring a crashed XP.

----------


## nehalshah

In the event of a crash or any other incident that leaves your computer in a nonbootable or problematic state, you can quickly restore your computer by performing the following steps: open help and support from the start menu. Select restore my computer to an earlier time and click next. Select a restore point by highlighting a day in the calendar and choosing the appropriate checkpoint. Click next. Review your selected restore point and click next. This will shut down your computer and restore your system to the specified point in time.

----------

